# Look Out!!!!!!!!!!!



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

The Yankee's are here in full force 
found this one at one of my bait holes 
And reels in his line with reel on top!:fishing: 
and said this is how we do it where I'm from 
the bait of choice waz corn or :spam: and 5oz pyramid weight


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Now*

thats a real fisherman right there No wonder i fish at nite


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I think that's the 15' Pinnacle EXH Surf Spinner...GRRREAT Rod for the CREEK I bet he was using one of those store bought wire-double-arm-more-hardware-than-home-depot-fish-frightener rigs with #2 aberdeen hooks and a WHOLE JUMBO SHRIMP!


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

the butt of the rod still has the factory protective plastic on it


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Let me think about this for a minute.... 

Everybody on P&S was born knowing how to cast 300 yards, tie their own bottom rigs, match the equipment being used to the fishing location/type of fish, and knowing the exact size, type, and shape of bait to use in any given situation.

That's why nobody here EVER asks what bait to use, what kind of rod and reel to buy, what kind of line to use, what kind of knot to tie, or where to fish. 

Everybody here knows everything there is to know about fishing. Nobody EVER came to P&S to learn anything, everybody's just here to flaunt how smart they already are. 

That's why it's OK to take a picture of this guy, and put it on P&S so everybody can make fun of him. 

Wonderful. 

Remind me not to wear my P&S tshirt in public.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Good Answer*



Surf Fish said:


> Let me think about this for a minute....
> 
> Everybody on P&S was born knowing how to cast 300 yards, tie their own bottom rigs, match the equipment being used to the fishing location/type of fish, and knowing the exact size, type, and shape of bait to use in any given situation.
> 
> ...



If the man was happy with the results he was getting it would have been best to just let it be. 

I think that we become so so complaceent in our abilities or lack thereof that we forget from where we began.
IMOHO I think this is problem on most boards. We are too quick to tell someone to use a search feature as if they were wasteing our time or something.
In a lot of ways that is how I found and registered to this site as the site I visited daily was becomeing a lot less active with the loss of a few of its most prominant responders,you know the ones who would answer the same questions over and over and never get tired of it.
Search features are a great tool but to a novice they can be rather overbearing as to the number of results.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

thats kinda screwed up.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Judging by the looks of the upper body on that big ol' feller, I bleeve I'd let him fish however he wants to... 

I sure hope he doesn't wangle his way in here, find this post, and remember the guy who snapped his pic...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I see people just like that almost EVERY time I go fishing. Most of the time I will try to give them a friendly tip to help steer them in the right direction. My comment may have sounded like I was bashing the guy,but I was really being serious. I am not above helping someone improve or learn anything I have learned.
Case in point, The lady in the pic below. We were fishing side by side at a VERY crowded spot. Everyone was catching Reds, I had one in the box already and had hooked on up and passed the rod off to a complete stranger so she could get a keeper. I rebaited and hooked this fish. I handed the rod to this lady and what did she do? Turned the reel upside down and began cranking in reverse. I quickly corrected her and she smiled and said "thank you" She proceded to fight and land this fish through a maze of lines and rigs while I coached her. It was the biggest fish she had ever cought. I felt better about helping her than if I had caught it myself.









Had I seen the guy above I would have told him the same thing I said in my comment and would have tried to help improve his experience. That is what fishing is all about.We are stewards of out sport and we should,as decent human beings,offer our knowledge whenever we can.

I have found that the "upsidedown spinner syndrome" comes from right handed people being uncomfortable reeling with thier LEFT hand but are unaware that MOST spinning reels have handles that can swap sides. Simply informing the individual of this usually remedies thier issue.

As for the rigs,They have usually been mislead by marketing or a tackle shop clerk who just wants to sell them something. I show them "what works for me" and if they like it,great,if not,so be it.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, _I took_ that picture...

And I have not seen ANYONE so happy since. 

That was a cool moment in time...


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Hell NO!! I don't think he is a yankee boy. It is sad people always think bigger is better even with rods and reels. I know a person at work, he is using 15' heavy duty surf rod try to catch a 1lb trout in the river. He is still trying, but I don't think he caught one yet. As far as terminal tackle, this guy is using exactly like Barty described. More importantly, he DOES NOT want to learn different way to catch a fish.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*No body*

went out of their way to bash the guy, i was just making light of it. God knows i look "stupid" plenty of times...Hell i have friends that are happy fishing with "Junk" and they always seem to catch enough for themselve. If we are going to get to a point on this forum, where every word we say is going to be judge....I will be the first one to leave, i come here to share,laugh, get piss off...and yes still learn things But some people here, act like little old ladys at time, for godsake we are grown man. We make jokes we laugh at other and ourselve...but we also help other as much as we can. Now if somebody jump in and say " What a dumbA$$ that guy is and really put him down, i would be the first to jump down that person throat. Give it a rest already, with jumping on people replys. And i am one of the first person to tell someone to use the Search feature here. I go out of my way to try and research things, and being a adult i understand alot of things might have been bought up already, so i search for them first then ask question. For one it helps the person ask a more detail question, and one many forum...This is the internet not some place to be spoonfed, you have to make a effort. That shows other people that you really want to learn, and in turn alot more people will help...And yes "I" for one am tired at times to see the same questions ask....But i will always tell the person something about what he is asking and then tell him to do a search....if you look at my pass threads, you will see i try to help people....just like the rest of us do....and doing a search helps everyone, it is by no means putting a person down....


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

The people with spinners upside down are almost as funny as the guys that bring 6 new,expensive outfits,4 tackle boxes packed with every type of lure and rig,coolers ,chairs,and more stuff than you can haul in a pick-up truck out onto a pier,spread it all out around them,and then don't fish because it might get some of their stuff dirty.
They sit around playing with thier $200 pliers hoping someone will take their picture.Yep,the posers are funnier than the neophytes.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*It took me*

taking an old small rusted hook and tying some wierd made up knot and dropping a piece of squid on a fishes head for me to catch anything today.

I'm learing simpler is better.


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*look out!!!!!!! continued*

his name waz Steve 
said he waz from Chicago and didn't mind a picture for this forum 
chatted with him and his two friends for a while
we talked about fishing and tackle for Florida:fishing: 
gave him allot of pointers and some bait to help them:spam: 
they gave me some pointers on fishing and tackle for the windy city 
all in all good people just fish different tactics
we both had a laugh so i shared with you  
not at anyones expense


Not everyone has THIN SKIN per say


----------

